# Ripped off by a car dealer: please help.



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Please help me.

I am a resident in Dubai and recently spotted an advert on
Dubizzle for a 2002 model VW Polo and the price was
AED15,000. It said that it was in excellent condition, had
a full service history and was accident free. It also turns
out it was a dealer from a showroom in Ras al Khor. I saw
this as an even better opportunity as in case there was a
problem I could easily get hold of them, whereas with an
individual person they could disappear. I went to see the
car. It was in very good condition. They assured me that it
was perfect. i took it for a short test drive around the
car complex and everything seemed fine. I said that I'd
take it and paid a deposit. 2 days later I went and paid
the rest of the money. It had that basic road worthy test
(which personaly I feel doesn't check much) and the dealer
even assisted me with the registration. All was done and I
drove the car home. About 5 minutes from the dealership the
car started to jerk and lose power. A warning light also
came on on the dashboard. I got home and checked what the
light meant in the manual. It said that you must take the
car to a service center immediately. I called the dealer
from my flat, about an hour after leaving him, and told him
the news. He said that I should drop the car off the next
day so that they can take a look at it. I went through
there the following day during my lunch break and another
dealer drove the car with me in it. He experienced the same
problems as I had. He said that I must leave the car with
them and they'll fix it. After work I dropped the car off
with them. The following day I called to see if it was
ready and they told me that they are not going to fix it
and that they can drop it off at a service garage at my
expense. I rather went and picked the car up myself. This
morning I took it to VW to see how much it would cost to
get fixed. They checked the car's service history and told
me that the previous owner had brought the car in for a
service about 3 months ago (which was recorded in the
service manual). They had been experiencing the exact same
problems as I had - jerking car that loses power as well as
the warning light on the dashboard. They told that person
that the car needed a whole new engine. This was all
recorded on the VW computer system. Obviously the person
didn't get the car fixed. 

Shoot ahead 3 months and the car gets sold to me. How can I
get my money back? As I am not from this country I don't
know what to do.

PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you could always try [email protected] ........

I'm sure she'll help.....


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well you could always try [email protected] ........
> 
> I'm sure she'll help.....


Thanks, that is one thing that I have tried. Only emailed them a couple of hours ago so will wait and see. I'd still appreciate any other advice or help.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bottom line is, if it's not "Of merchantable quality" ie good for the use you bought it for, then they're fooked. Speak to trading standards here, kick up a stink, tell us all who the people were who sold you the duffer.

You do have rights here. And don't let them intimidate you.

Don't let the *******s get you down!


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Bottom line is, if it's not "Of merchantable quality" ie good for the use you bought it for, then they're fooked. Speak to trading standards here, kick up a stink, tell us all who the people were who sold you the duffer.
> 
> You do have rights here. And don't let them intimidate you.
> 
> Don't let the *******s get you down!


Thanks so much for the help and encouragement. Been feeling quite [email protected] the whole day. Will definitely let you know if any of your suggestions help.

By the way the company is called NEW CAR and they're located in the corner of the old section of Ras Al Khor car market.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You do have rights here mate.

Argue that there's something wrong with the car. get them to fix it.

If they don't sue them, take a case out against them, go to the police station and explain (showing the info in arabic) why they're a bunch of £$!"^. 

Believe me, you can get your cash back, and more.


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You do have rights here mate.
> 
> Argue that there's something wrong with the car. get them to fix it.
> 
> ...


I have spoken to a guy at the consumer complaints department. He said that I should go in there on Sunday to lay a complaint against them. He said that because I don't have it in writing that they said the car was 100% it becomes my word against theirs. I emailed Dubizzle as the dealer had already removed the advert from the site. Luckily they sent me a copy of the ad stating that the car was in 'excellent condition'. He said that this can prove that they deceived me. The only problem is that I need the information from VW showing that the car had the problems back in May when it went in for its last service yet VW will not give me a copy as it's against company protocol to give out any previous owner's information (even though I'm now the current owner and therefore should have a right to the info).

Basically I don't want to put all my eggs in one basket just in case that route doesn't come off. Do you think I should go to the police anyway and lay a complaint? Would it be worth getting a lawyer involved? It seems like it's just the boss (who doesn't speak English) and 2 salesmen and they told me to take it to the police if I want.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hunts said:


> I have spoken to a guy at the consumer complaints department. He said that I should go in there on Sunday to lay a complaint against them. He said that because I don't have it in writing that they said the car was 100% it becomes my word against theirs. I emailed Dubizzle as the dealer had already removed the advert from the site. Luckily they sent me a copy of the ad stating that the car was in 'excellent condition'. He said that this can prove that they deceived me. The only problem is that I need the information from VW showing that the car had the problems back in May when it went in for its last service yet VW will not give me a copy as it's against company protocol to give out any previous owner's information (even though I'm now the current owner and therefore should have a right to the info).
> 
> Basically I don't want to put all my eggs in one basket just in case that route doesn't come off. Do you think I should go to the police anyway and lay a complaint? Would it be worth getting a lawyer involved? It seems like it's just the boss (who doesn't speak English) and 2 salesmen and they told me to take it to the police if I want.


Of course you should. Screw them, go for it, give them as much sh1t as you can, publicise it, do everything to get your money back.

The next time buy from a reputable dealer!


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Hunts said:


> Thanks so much for the help and encouragement. Been feeling quite [email protected] the whole day. Will definitely let you know if any of your suggestions help.
> 
> By the way the company is called NEW CAR and they're located in the corner of the old section of Ras Al Khor car market.



Hey, this is a [email protected] situation (not sure andy got the ref)! A friend had a similar problem and called Jeep HQ in germany (i think) to force the issue of the previous owners details. Not sure if this would work with VW? Then there is a case of fraud against the original owner by the dealer (and by association you). Still all amounted to nothing as the legal costs are excessive but he got the car fixed at no cost - still driving it:clap2:


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

hey sorry to hear that u got ripped off
but despite all what u hear, law rules this country in most cases even i u got ripped off by a local
if u need sue them, u will get a paper from the court that forces VW to had you over the previous service report.

and please every body, when u buy a used car u are practically buying its problems along, so go to a respectful dealer, buy approved used cars from the car's agency it self even if u have to pay alittle extra.

for me after I have heard a few stories, I prefer to get a brand new corolla or honda accord than getting a used Mercedes 
even though i would like to get a benz


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> hey sorry to hear that u got ripped off
> but despite all what u hear, law rules this country in most cases even i u got ripped off by a local
> if u need sue them, u will get a paper from the court that forces VW to had you over the previous service report.
> 
> ...


A Benz?? no i want an aston martin! how dumb am I - even after this whole thread I am thinking of buying a 2nd hand AM (worse saw it on dubizzle)!! I saved up money to try and buy a home in Dubai but it is still working out to expensive so...... I am gonna buy the car. Askin' for trouble I know!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

first rule - DONT buygerman cars other than mercedes, I bought Audi which had problems with transmission needed dhs 14,000 to fix it but it is drivable. he parts are hell expensive. Japanese cars are the best.

Second rule - get the advanced test and get the mechanic for check up......

third rule - get thirty day gurantee from dealer, ras- al khor has worst kind of rippers u know...


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

*AM rocks*



DLNW said:


> A Benz?? no i want an aston martin! how dumb am I - even after this whole thread I am thinking of buying a 2nd hand AM (worse saw it on dubizzle)!! I saved up money to try and buy a home in Dubai but it is still working out to expensive so...... I am gonna buy the car. Askin' for trouble I know!!


if u r really thinking about buying a house dont give up

I was thinking about it, it looks like a very good idea now, but I still have 10 months in my tenancy contract and I dont want to pay a big amount monthly...

I really can understand u, a new corolla costs 62K, a new Honda Accord costs 100K
while a friend of mine got a BMW 525 model 2007 for 70K !!!!!!!!!!!!! and it is as good as new, barely used

but it is only luck my friend, u have to be veeeeeeeeery carefull.

I am not looking too high as u  i am just thinking about a Mercedes C 350, but I think when the time comes I will get it new if affordable

cheers


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Any other advice? I'm about to go back to the VW service centre and speak to upper management. I hope that they give the information to me.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hunts said:


> Any other advice? I'm about to go back to the VW service centre and speak to upper management. I hope that they give the information to me.


good luck man


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you contacted the police yet ? you will be surprised how helpful they can be sometimes when it comes to matters such as these.


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

DLNW said:


> A Benz?? no i want an aston martin! how dumb am I - even after this whole thread I am thinking of buying a 2nd hand AM (worse saw it on dubizzle)!! I saved up money to try and buy a home in Dubai but it is still working out to expensive so...... I am gonna buy the car. Askin' for trouble I know!!


Dumb ? not really, what aston is it ? DB9 ? Vantage ? There are a few big companies advertising on Dubizzle as well - for peace of mind I would suggest you avoid the lesser known ones from Ras Al Khor / Al Aweer. I've got a friend who sells high end cars here in Dubai, if you need a hand with anything feel free to ask.

As for the house thing, yeap prices are good now but long gone are the distress sales - personally I would have done the same thing


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

ComS said:


> Have you contacted the police yet ? you will be surprised how helpful they can be sometimes when it comes to matters such as these.


Yes I went and saw the police yesterday. They said that because this is a civil matter they cannot help me. I went to the department of economic affairs in Deira this morning and laid an official complaint. Thay are going to follow it up and get back to me. They have to speak to the dealer and then make a decision but I'm not holding my breath. I have this sick feeling that nothing will come of it so I don't want to get my hopes up just yet.

As far as I'm concerned there is no doubt that I was clearly ripped off by these guys and that I am entitled to my money back. The facts are there for everyone to see. I just wonder what BS the dealer is going to tell these guys. I mean if I knew that the car needed a new engine would I have honestly bought it?!?!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

NAME and shame those guys....... write their names here!!!!!


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that, I have heard of incidents when they have come and arrested dealers after they have been accused of stealing from customers and so forth in matters similiar to these.

Please keep us updated as to what happens. I'll see if I can find out anything from a couple friends if something else can be done as they are car dealers too - see if there is any other way of approaching this.




Hunts said:


> Yes I went and saw the police yesterday. They said that because this is a civil matter they cannot help me. I went to the department of economic affairs in Deira this morning and laid an official complaint. Thay are going to follow it up and get back to me. They have to speak to the dealer and then make a decision but I'm not holding my breath. I have this sick feeling that nothing will come of it so I don't want to get my hopes up just yet.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned there is no doubt that I was clearly ripped off by these guys and that I am entitled to my money back. The facts are there for everyone to see. I just wonder what BS the dealer is going to tell these guys. I mean if I knew that the car needed a new engine would I have honestly bought it?!?!


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

ComS said:


> Dumb ? not really, what aston is it ? DB9 ? Vantage ? There are a few big companies advertising on Dubizzle as well - for peace of mind I would suggest you avoid the lesser known ones from Ras Al Khor / Al Aweer. I've got a friend who sells high end cars here in Dubai, if you need a hand with anything feel free to ask.
> 
> As for the house thing, yeap prices are good now but long gone are the distress sales - personally I would have done the same thing


what aston is it? a Martin - what do i know I'm a girl!! Its silver and great to drive (been twice think the guys begining to wonder if this is just joy riding - it is at the moment). once i take the plunge i may take you up on your offer as you can tell I know squat abt these things!

Do you think the housing market will get better in this year or we get to seeing distressed sales again post Ramadaan - seems to be different schools of thght?:confused2:


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Xpat said:


> NAME and shame those guys....... write their names here!!!!!


New Car dealership (sounds very fancy I know, in fact almost ironic) in the old part of the Ras Al Khor car market.


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

ComS said:


> Sorry to hear about that, I have heard of incidents when they have come and arrested dealers after they have been accused of stealing from customers and so forth in matters similiar to these.
> 
> Please keep us updated as to what happens. I'll see if I can find out anything from a couple friends if something else can be done as they are car dealers too - see if there is any other way of approaching this.


Please do find out for me because if the guys helping come back to me with the news that they can't do anything then I'm not sure what I'll do. I'll be sitting with a car that doesn't work and I'll also be 15k down. If I do get that bad news then I really feel that it would be down to a lack of trying from their part rather than a lack of evidence.

My question is this, if nothing comes of it and I don't get my money back then does that mean that I could legally go and sell it on to another unsuspecting person saying that it's in perfect condition when I know very well that it needs a new engine? Now obviously I would never do this because then this cycle would never end and it would just put other people through the same sh1t that I'm busy going through so I'd rather stop it with me and take the knock myself.


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

DLNW said:


> what aston is it? a Martin - what do i know I'm a girl!! Its silver and great to drive (been twice think the guys begining to wonder if this is just joy riding - it is at the moment). once i take the plunge i may take you up on your offer as you can tell I know squat abt these things!
> 
> Do you think the housing market will get better in this year or we get to seeing distressed sales again post Ramadaan - seems to be different schools of thght?:confused2:


Hahaha  if you are buying one you can't be that clueless  what does the advert say ? or the badge on the back of the boot ? How much are you paying ?

I have been talking to a few people who are selling their high end cars and those are the people who are badly stuck in the property market, as they have lost a lot of cash. Their way of thinking at the moment is that they have taken as big a hit as they can and they rather hold on to what they have (property wise) and rent it out then take a bigger hit on it by selling it - this is finished or nearly finished projects - lets not even get started on the projects that are still to begin.

The market has already somewhat stablised over the last months and the prices do seem to be levelling out especially on certain projects such as JLT near the metro but at the same time rents still seem to be going down. A lot of projects that are just getting completed now are being offered direct by the developer where you can now avoid things such as agents commision and transfer fee's and also at prices very close to OP when the projects first began 4 years ago - which is very attractive to some such as myself, having just bought a lovely 2000+ sq ft flat in JLT at very close to OP and being offered one even in the Marina at a similiar price though sadly as it was 2600+ sq ft it was pushed out of the budget. 

Its a tough one, I don't think prices will crash drastically rather maybe drop slowly over a period but they will never recover to the prices they once were say 2 years ago. If I knew how this thing was going to go I would make a lot of money so at the moment its still sadly a guessing game. 

As for the car there are the main things you need to worry about such as has it been serviced regularly, is there any service contract, is there warranty remaining (if something goes wrong with these cars it will cost a packet to fix) ask them for the VIN of the car and take it to Al Habtoor and ask them for a report of the car such as service history / accident repair and so forth and lastly before buying ask the current owner to take it to a Tasjeel station and ask for a 'Shamil' test report (250 AED - usually paid for by the person requesting it) - its generalised but worth having done just for peace of mind that the car is in road worthy condition.


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a chat with them and sadly their response was - thats Al Aweer for you. They did advice that maybe you go to another police station and kick up a bigger fuss claiming it was theft and fraud you were deceived and not playing the civial matter angle up so much. As often a police involvement in matters such as these has resulted in the dealer backing down. 

As for going on and selling it they said its 'Caveat emptor' on matters such as these especially in the second hand market and Al Aweer so you could by all rights do the same thing. 

Sorry, was hoping to get you some better news.




Hunts said:


> Please do find out for me because if the guys helping come back to me with the news that they can't do anything then I'm not sure what I'll do. I'll be sitting with a car that doesn't work and I'll also be 15k down. If I do get that bad news then I really feel that it would be down to a lack of trying from their part rather than a lack of evidence.
> 
> My question is this, if nothing comes of it and I don't get my money back then does that mean that I could legally go and sell it on to another unsuspecting person saying that it's in perfect condition when I know very well that it needs a new engine? Now obviously I would never do this because then this cycle would never end and it would just put other people through the same sh1t that I'm busy going through so I'd rather stop it with me and take the knock myself.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hunts said:


> does that mean that I could legally go and sell it on to another unsuspecting person saying that it's in perfect condition when I know very well that it needs a new engine?.


I know that you wouldnt do it, but even if you try, I think no body in th UAE will buy a used VW polo after this post


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

The National Newspaper's 'On your side' team got in touch with me yesterday. They said that they'd try and help me and I gave them some more information. Has anyone been helped by them before and were they succussful? 

On another note I searched the salesman's mobile number on Dubizzle and he is still advertising a whole number of cars on a daily basis. My advice is to stay away from that place. NEW CAR in Ras Al Khor. You have all been warned.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hunts said:


> The National Newspaper's 'On your side' team got in touch with me yesterday. They said that they'd try and help me and I gave them some more information. Has anyone been helped by them before and were they succussful?


Yes they are and yes they have.......


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

I called the Department of Economic Development (where I laid the complaint on Sunday) to find out if there had been any progress. When I was there on Sunday I was told that Mohammed (who wasn't there at the time) would handle my case and that I should contact him in future. I spoke to him and he knows nothing about me case! He said that I must go in there again tomorrow even though I've already filled in the forms and they made copies of all the important documents. I asked him to ask around in the office but he said no because there are too many people but I was there and there are only about 6 people. It is so frustrating to find this out when for the past three days I have been thinking that something was actually being done to assist me.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hunts said:


> I called the Department of Economic Development (where I laid the complaint on Sunday) to find out if there had been any progress. When I was there on Sunday I was told that Mohammed (who wasn't there at the time) would handle my case and that I should contact him in future. I spoke to him and he knows nothing about me case! He said that I must go in there again tomorrow even though I've already filled in the forms and they made copies of all the important documents. I asked him to ask around in the office but he said no because there are too many people but I was there and there are only about 6 people. It is so frustrating to find this out when for the past three days I have been thinking that something was actually being done to assist me.


try to get a local lawyer or a lawyer who speaks arabic, some one with relevant experience, 
it would help with the authorities


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Hunts said:


> I called the Department of Economic Development (where I laid the complaint on Sunday) to find out if there had been any progress. When I was there on Sunday I was told that Mohammed (who wasn't there at the time) would handle my case and that I should contact him in future. I spoke to him and he knows nothing about me case! He said that I must go in there again tomorrow even though I've already filled in the forms and they made copies of all the important documents. I asked him to ask around in the office but he said no because there are too many people but I was there and there are only about 6 people. It is so frustrating to find this out when for the past three days I have been thinking that something was actually being done to assist me.


Hunts I feel for u........ i am almost at the same condition though my deal was bit better bt transmission got screwed and i needed 12K to fix my car.....

In your case if nothing works out u can always go to sharjah and they buy used cars as scrap for good money.... tell em u want 10,000.... though u may get 5,000


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Just an update and a plea for some information.

After going to the Department of Economic Development on 2 occasions, giving them all the documentation, a number a calls to various people, I ended up faxing it all to them again yesterday. He never got it. I faxed and emailed it to him again this morning and after almost three weeks of trying to merely lay a complaint, I received a reply.......they can't help me!

I am furious because I have been wasting my time with these guys for three weeks, have no car, been getting lifts to work, have been living off hardly any money as I paid for the car cash, yet the dealer gets away with 'murder'. They called the dealer and as he speaks Arabic they obviously had a nice chat and then he called me back and told me the news.

I was worried that this might happen and now it has become a reality. Surely I can get a lawyer and sue this dealer? Does anyone know what a lawyer costs? Any contact details of lawyers for me? Please someone point me in the right direction.

As the last post pointed out, my last option might be to sell the car for scrap but I would like to try the legal route first.


----------

